# Exercise



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hello Ladies!

I was just wondering if any of you could give your advice or opinions on exercise while ttc? 

I was up until May doing 3 x 45 minutes sessions of aerobics a week and at weekends, weather permitting, cycling or walking. Then in May my brother told me they were pg and my world fell down around me  , I was depressed so stopped exercising! Also I thought maybe I shouldn't be doing so much exercise so as time has gone on I have not started back!   Now I really want to start exercising again, I am not over weight I just want to tone up. I do volunteer work in a national trust garden every other Sunday, and that is 4 hours of walking! But I was thinking more gentle exercising like cycling, walking, swimming and yoga would be better? 

Any advice would be welcome  . Also I have been looking at yoga dvd's and am torn between yoga 4 fertility and fertility flow yoga which are both rather expensive   so any recommendations would be great!

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Kiteflyer
hmm good question, swimming is great for an all round  tone up as the water acts as natural resistance.  I walked to work quite often and depending on the tempo of the music, I could work up a bit of a sweat - have a shower and be at my desk fresh as a daisy!!
I used to do callanetics which had some yoga positions involved and that was the most toned I have ever been in my entire life.  But saying all that I would say any exercise which you enjoy go for it, especially if it helps clear your mind and de-stresses you....or try something completely different like wall climbing, zumba, pole dancing, or kick boxing - the kickboxing is a great workout as well as giving you the opportunity to 'let rip' if you want to let off steam.
wishing you all the very best - keep us updated
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Hellypoo (Jul 7, 2011)

I personally think it's important to keep fit and healthy whilst ttc and whilst pregnant.  I'm not talking about running a marathon, but working out 3x a week is fine.  Whilst I was ttc my now 17 month old (conceived by IUI) I worked out regularly and once I was pregnant I worked out (not quite as vigorously!) right up til the end.  And if you're like me, exercising is as much for my mental state as for my physical well being, so as far as I'm concerned it's a good thing!


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. I think I will do more walking and cycling while the weather is warmer better than being stuck in doors! Also I have ordered yoga for fertility as I think I need something to de-stress me!


----------

